# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  حل مشكلة الشاحن غير مدعوم فى النوكيا x2-02

## WESSAM NAGAH

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
اعضائنا الكرام 
على 
منتديات  المغربى للمحمول  
اهلا ومرحبا بكم  
اليكم اليوم 
حل مشكلة الشاحن غير مدعوم 
فى
النوكيا  x2-02   الله الموفق  انتظرو ان شاء الله كافة الاعطال اشائعة

----------


## mohamed73

*الله ينور عليك اخي وسام*  * موضوع متميز بارك الله فيك*

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكرا على مروروك 
اخى الغالى 
نورت الموضوع

----------


## yusef123

مشكورين........

----------


## semsem20095

مشكور اخى على الموضوع

----------


## spayx112

شكراً

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكور يا غلي

----------


## y.tresor

مشكورين اخي

----------


## ramzi

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## اسعد كزار

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## h21hh21

شكرا

----------


## reda13

مشكور جدا ياغالى

----------


## srtawy

tnkiiiiiiis

----------


## malek sy

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## KAAWSH

فين الصوره اروج الرددددددددددددددد

----------


## ابراهيم78

الصوره غير موجوده

----------


## kokocham123

تسلمـــــــ يارائــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------

